# Sway Back



## Lollypop82 (15 December 2011)

Just out of curiosity really I would like some info on riding a horse with a sway back. Would you or do you? And would you buy a horse with sway back if he was 100% in all other respects?


----------



## YasandCrystal (15 December 2011)

I thought that sway back is only a potential problem for saddle fitting, but I may be wrong. Many broodmares or older horses have 'sway' backs and I don't think it affects them adversely. It wouldn't put me off, particularly as you can buy remedial sheepskin or cork (suber) pads for strange back shapes.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2011)

How bad is the dipped back?
Why is it dipped?

A dipped back is a worse fault than a roach back. I would consider a horse with a slight roach but i would be very wary of sway/dipped backs unless the horse is elderly (or ex-broodie) and I was looking for a hack/companion.


----------



## Lollypop82 (15 December 2011)

The horse in question is not very old, about 9. He's not currently being ridden due to owner not having time but he does have a saddle fitted. I'm not sure as to why it's dipped and googling a few pics it's not the worst but is pretty pronounced. I haven't come into contact with the condition before so just curious as to what opinions are.


----------



## flyingfeet (15 December 2011)

One of my homebreds has a sway back, much to my dismay 

He is never above the bit or ewe necked in any respect and can do 2 time changes! 

No idea why its dipped, but if you google studies have shown it in no way influences the horse (especially compared to the impact a bendy back has in most other animals) 

Only real problem as above is saddle fitting and mines in a curvy wow tree with sway back panels!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2011)

If it's congenital (born that way) then it's not a total disaster, however you can give a horse a dipped back by overloading the spine at a young age. This is a big problem and I wouldn't want to ride a horse with a back like that.


----------



## Shantara (15 December 2011)

I wouldn't buy one, but it wasn't too bad I think I'd ride one.

Googled it and was horrified at some of the pictures :O http://www.sherralsequineartstudio.com/Customs/swayback horse 448 kb.jpg Is it one of those things that look worse that it is?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2011)

When it gets that bad, they have problems with their internal organs.


----------



## Lollypop82 (15 December 2011)

Wow, he's nowhere near that bad. Can it get progressively worse then?


----------



## Queenbee (15 December 2011)

Personally, no, I wouldn't but then I suppose a lot would be dictated by what you intend to do with the horse, I would also rather buy such a horse that was already 'in work' and not resting, that way you could be sure that work does not affect soundness.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 December 2011)

Depends.

Not a helpful answer I know but the appy above was not born that way.


----------



## L&M (15 December 2011)

I have owned a horse with a slight sway back and never affected him in any way - he was a fab hunter and jumped BS. Admittedly it took a few goes with the saddler to get a good fit, but never had any back problems at all.

I currently have one with a slight roach back , and equally have had no issues.

So in answer, no it would not put me off.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 December 2011)

Depends on the degree and the reason for it. I bought a sway backed mare years ago and she was absolutely fantastic. Never had any back problems.
Did have an Ideal saddle made for her, but cost the same as an off the peg one.


----------



## Lollypop82 (15 December 2011)

Thanks everyone. Think I'm learning to think with my head over my heart at last! As much as I say all I want to do is hack I know I'll want to compete eventually, so will be holding out for something more suitable.


----------

